# PACU half eaten



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

ei guys i got a 6 inch PACU that was eaten by 3 pcs 4 inch red bellys.

i got this pic and i cant save it to a computer.

the pacu was eaten in half. from the first day that they ate half of the body.

all was left was the bone and half of the body but still the pacu is alive.

its been 4 days now and the pacu is still alive and the bone is clearly seen.

my question is how long would you think that this pacu would last??


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

good 1 less pacu

take it out thats disgusting


----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

same thing happened to me... pacu was cut in half. a week tops maybe, don't really know. i couldn't stand seeing the fish like that so i flushed him.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

It's amazing he is still alive... he should die soon. In the other hand you should euthanize him to end his pain...







!


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Why are u keeping that poor pacu alive kill it and end its suffering.


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

put him to rest I cant imagine anything like that in my tank 
Euthanize buddy


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Some of you people are truly f*cking barbaric...


----------



## Exile123 (Jun 23, 2006)

NICE congratsz!!


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> Some of you people are truly f*cking barbaric...


tnx man ill consider that as a compliment hehehe
















i know this thing will cause flame. but i thought what the heck ill post it anyway


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

honestly I bet it would survive and grow back. lol. Damn pacu are tough. But nahh you should put it down.


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> honestly I bet it would survive and grow back. lol. Damn pacu are tough. But nahh you should put it down.


you honestly think so?? if theres a possibility let me know. the pacu has no internal organs that was damaged.

if so ill try heal him when i get back to my place. if he is still alive though.

then ill feed him again then heal him again <---- man this is what i call barbaric hahahhaha

if i did this then ill call myself a f&cker hahahaha


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Grow up kid. Your type is the reason why these fish are banned in half the states.


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> Grow up kid. Your type is the reason why these fish are banned in half the states.


heheheehhe i know

i get it. but i just want to know the possibility.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Not likely. If it was to heal up, your Pacu would be severely disfigured. Actually, I am surprised that your reds have not already finished the task.

To answer your question, the outlook is very bleak for your Pacu.

Go ahead and put him in the freezer.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> It's amazing he is still alive... he should die soon. In the other hand you should euthanize him to end his pain...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with this. It's not very humane in my opinion to let him survive in his conditions. Plus the red bellies would just finish him off anyway, unless you put him in a seperate tank. Just put him in some tank water in a container and set him in the freezer. He will slowly go into a deep deep sleep.
~Taylor~


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Sounds to me like you got some passive piranhas on your hands, my reds would destroy some half eaten piece of fish.
Either way continue to abuse fish, honestly I couldn't care less, it's gonna happen, most idiots just aren't eager enough for hatred to post a log on it and how demonic they are for doing so.
Does someone not get enough attention at home??? awwww poor baby


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

ei guys

just an update.

last night when i got home i found him still alive!!! 5 days straight

although the bone is kinda week cause he is now pointing to the ground.

but when you try to touch him he just swims away.

i do not intend some be a cold hearted person but i just want to observe this. its kinda like an experiment.

for me that this proved the documentation that I have read on opefe.com.

i just wish that when i get home my reds has just finished him.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn man, that is just plain wrong


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

ronnie said:


> ei guys
> 
> just an update.
> 
> ...


Okay, so do you want him alive or dead? You just stated you were keeping him alive for an observation, and then you just said you want your reds to finish him off.

I think it's time you euthanized him. Like I said earlier, just stick him in the freezer with some tank water. I don't think it's humane to let a fish live like that.
~Taylor~


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

ronnie said:


> ei guys
> 
> just an update.
> 
> ...


Bro are you ser¡ous?... you should euthanize NOW (unless you are sure he will recover)... then you can throw the dead corpse in your Ps tank if you want...







!

Taked from an old post from Frank (hastatus):

_"Each fish is different. In the case of tails being bit off completely, if the hypural plate is gone (the boney part where the tail begins), then chances are the fish will have a stub for most of its life. I have read in a few cases the fin does regenerate, but often deformed. If the fish cannot stay upright then its better just to euthanize the fish that have it suffer. Always segregate damaged fish for treatment otherwise it will be eaten by its more powerful uninjuried relatives."_


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I think ALL of you guys saying he's barbaric and wrong and yada yada yada, should cease from comments until we actually see a picture. You're just going off what he said and well, think about it. HALF GONE??? FOR 5 DAYS?? FIVE f*cking DAYS????? Uhmmm something isn't adding up. Either he's not hurt that bad, or he's not hurt that bad, or maybe he's not hurt that bad? We've all seen injuries owning our p's but have you ever seen anything 50% percent gone and live for 5 days? I haven't, think about half a fish being gone, there wouldn't even be enough intestines left to continue cycling the system. I say it's not as bad as he makes it out, ohhh and to answer your question as to how long he'll live? Right up to his last breath


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I think ALL of you guys saying he's barbaric and wrong and yada yada yada, should cease from comments until we actually see a picture. You're just going off what he said and well, think about it. HALF GONE??? FOR 5 DAYS?? FIVE f*cking DAYS????? Uhmmm something isn't adding up. Either he's not hurt that bad, or he's not hurt that bad, or maybe he's not hurt that bad? We've all seen injuries owning our p's but have you ever seen anything 50% percent gone and live for 5 days? I haven't, think about half a fish being gone, there wouldn't even be enough intestines left to continue cycling the system. I say it's not as bad as he makes it out, ohhh and to answer your question as to how long he'll live? Right up to his last breath


Fairy-did you forget about your baby gold!!!!!







That explains it then!!!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I think ALL of you guys saying he's barbaric and wrong and yada yada yada, should cease from comments until we actually see a picture. You're just going off what he said and well, think about it. HALF GONE??? FOR 5 DAYS?? FIVE f*cking DAYS????? Uhmmm something isn't adding up. Either he's not hurt that bad, or he's not hurt that bad, or maybe he's not hurt that bad? We've all seen injuries owning our p's but have you ever seen anything 50% percent gone and live for 5 days? I haven't, think about half a fish being gone, there wouldn't even be enough intestines left to continue cycling the system. I say it's not as bad as he makes it out, ohhh and to answer your question as to how long he'll live? Right up to his last breath


Seriously tho man Pacus are like the fish that wont die. I had one that was fairly fucked up. Gutted from what I could tell. cause you know that whole area was kinda empty. and it lived and healed. Even tho its whole side was without scales was just flesh showing. healed.

only to die the next time it got gutted.

depending on how and where the wounds are it could live that long.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

ronnie said:


> its kinda like an experiment.











You're a regular Dr. Mengele


----------



## Exile123 (Jun 23, 2006)

That is wayyy jacked up.....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm not sure what you're hoping to accomplish through this experiment, but I would hope that you would have the kindness to euthanize the fish. I understand that it has been through a lot and still survived, but is that any kind of a life for a fish? Experimentation on animals is generally limited to that which would somehow benefit humans, and I don't know where this is going to greatly benefit us...do you?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Just hope the Pacu is dead or fully recovered (a miracle) by now...







!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

PUT HIM IN THE FREEZER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

not having a picture would suggest....

View attachment 112177


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

ei guys i havent gone home yet cause i was finding a way to post the pic.

so here it is. hopefully the reds have finished him by now.

ill update you










this is the first day


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

FREEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRR


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You should post a better pic... anyway you should euthanize the fish to end his pain so you can feed them later (dead) to your Ps...







!


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

The fish will most likely die. If it lives I would be surprised. But just put the poor fish down to rest. The fish is probably in lots of pain.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> You should post a better pic... anyway you should euthanize the fish to end his pain so you can feed them later (dead) to your Ps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds good to me.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

nswhite said:


> The fish will most likely die. If it lives I would be surprised. But just put the poor fish down to rest. The fish is probably in lots of pain.


I actually don't think it would die. I think it would heal if well taken care of. It doesn't seem to have any damage done to it's vital organs, and that skin tissue would renew itself faster than you'd think.

On the other hand, as I've already said, I think it is inhumane to keep the fish alive.
~Taylor~


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

The fish would heal but in a tank full of P's it is gonna get eaten slowly by the looks of things...................


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Since this guy do not consider Pacu as a pet but P's food he should euthanize the fish, freeze it and later feed it to his Ps... that's the most human option...







!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Since this guy do not consider Pacu as a pet but P's food he should euthanize the fish, freeze it and later feed it to his Ps... that's the most human option...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

dude that fish isn't hurt. That isn't sh*t for damage. i'm sure it hurts the pacu to be in that condition but that dosen't really look life threatening. If you wanna keep as a pet remove it and hit it with melefix to help him heal. if hes intended for food. Whatever. Kill it, leave it to be picked at. whatever. you should prob kill it so that you can feed it to the P's without mucking up your tank.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

wow thas prety crazy he is still alive, im surprised the reds havent killed him off yet.

oh and exodus would you shut up, everyone else came in a posted a reasonable opinion with out flaming, why is it you can not do that? you yourself are the child. Grow up, learn to stomache the fact that not anyone has the same moronic ideas as yourself and SHUT UP!!!!1!one


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

he doesnt look as bad as you described him to be. Put him another tank and let him recover. If things get worst for it put it in the freezer.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Even if the poor fish survives and heals, look at the owner. I feel bad for the poor pacu to have landed on such bad hands and I feel even sorrier for the pygos he has.

Who knows what experiment he will come up with next?

Hater


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Hater said:


> Even if the poor fish survives and heals, look at the owner. I feel bad for the poor pacu to have landed on such bad hands and I feel even sorrier for the pygos he has.
> 
> Who knows what experiment he will come up with next?
> 
> Hater


worddddddddddd


----------



## Exile123 (Jun 23, 2006)

Hater said:


> Even if the poor fish survives and heals, look at the owner. I feel bad for the poor pacu to have landed on such bad hands and I feel even sorrier for the pygos he has.
> 
> Who knows what experiment he will come up with next?
> 
> Hater


Yea, i agree 100 and 10% the owner of the fish should get chopped in half and then left in bed...

This guys has a few nuts loose in his head or something....

kind of a experiment.... you sound like a psycho or something


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Love the sig, Jun


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

I am all for humane euthanizing is the right thing to do. But people need to try to do different things to see if it can survive. Scientists do experiments all the time and Other people try different things. Thats how people like us know alot of the things we know, Experimentation. If it works out and he does survive(which I dont think it will, But if it does, It will give us all new information on what he did to get it to heal and the precautions and measures he takes. We can learn from it. But if it were me Id put him down.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> its kinda like an experiment.











You're a regular Dr. Mengele
[/quote]
Yer thats a f*cking creepy thing to say








hope the poor thing survives,recovers and finds itself a better owner


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

Hater said:


> Even if the poor fish survives and heals, look at the owner. I feel bad for the poor pacu to have landed on such bad hands and I feel even sorrier for the pygos he has.
> 
> Who knows what experiment he will come up with next?
> 
> Hater


I feel sorry for people coming to this site posting a topic like this just to get attention. Just ignore them.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ok firstly what do you expect your piranhas to do with the pacu?

secondly to all those suggesting the freezer - why?








freezing fish is not a good form of euthanasia, its way better to cut off the head being sure that you sever the spinal cord









however from the look of the small fuzzy pic i would think the pacu has a chance of recovery - seperate it (dont plan on re-introducing it) add some salt to the water to help against infections and also make sure the water quality is as good as possible.
melafix may also help.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Innes said:


> ok firstly what do you expect your piranhas to do with the pacu?
> 
> *secondly to all those suggesting the freezer - why?
> 
> ...


When they are in the freezer the water they are put in gradually keeps getting colder and colder until they go into a deep sleep and die. There is no way I could ever take a knife to one of my fish, that's just waaaay too "hands on" for me.








~Taylor~


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Yeah but youre supposed to sedate them arent you before you freezer bag them, so they are out of it and are not aware that they are slowly freezing to death.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Morpheus said:


> Yeah but youre supposed to sedate them arent you before you freezer bag them, so they are out of it and are not aware that they are slowly freezing to death.


you put them in a bowl of water and they basically go to sleep and dont wake up, to be honest this is a humain way to die for a fish in my IMO.........yes some peopel might disagree....so please dont come back at me with some aggresive comment...............


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Its funny i see the same people in here who said they would kill there fish for 1000 bucks but are ripping this guy....weird


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> ok firstly what do you expect your piranhas to do with the pacu?
> 
> *secondly to all those suggesting the freezer - why?
> 
> ...


When they are in the freezer the water they are put in gradually keeps getting colder and colder until they go into a deep sleep and die. There is no way I could ever take a knife to one of my fish, that's just waaaay too "hands on" for me.








~Taylor~
[/quote]

This time i disagree:

_What are the best ways to euthanase fish? Top 
An overdose of anaesthetic administered by your veterinarian is a recommended method of euthanasia. The Australian Veterinary Association also states that "severance of the spinal cord, either with a scalpel or by pithing, is recommended. Pithing is recommended for fish up to 10 cm in length."

However, taking your fish to the veterinarian is not always practical, so there are some humane methods of euthanasia that fish owners can use:

Stunning fish with a sharp blow to the head, followed by decapitation is a rapid, effective, humane way to euthanase a fish, as long as it is carried out competently.

Clove oil is used to anaesthetize fish and is fatal to fish at doses greater than ¼ ml per litre of water. Clove oil is used in beer brewing and can be purchased through home-brewing outlets. It is also an aromatherapy oil, so try specialty outlets where oils are sold. Keep in mind that clove oil is classified as hazardous and can be irritating to the skin and eyes, and can be harmful if swallowed.

Since fish are cold-blooded, the brain can continue to function for a long time even after the heart and lungs have ceased functioning. Therefore it is possible for fish to recover from deep anaesthesia even if they are apparently dead because they are not breathing and have no heart beat. It can be very difficult to determine if a fish is dead, therefore, once the fish is deeply anaesthetized by leaving it in the solution for a couple of hours, it is recommended to freeze the fish, decapitate it or administer a sharp blow to the head to ensure it does not recover from anaesthesia.

What are not acceptable methods of killing fish? Top 
Flushing fish down the toilet into the sewerage system causes slow death by exposure to toxic chemicals and water conditions.

Freezing fish is also a slow way to die and is not considered humane since the fish is not rendered rapidly insensible to pain and distress.

Taking the fish out of the water to suffocate is also not an acceptable method of killing fish.

How do I dispose of the body? Top 
How you dispose of the body is up to the individual owner. Some prefer to bury their pets, but the body can be disposed of as normal household waste after wrapping it securely in plastic. Burning is also recommended._ *
* Taked from http://www.petalia.com.au/Templates/StoryT...p;story_no=1885


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> Its funny i see the same people in here who said they would kill there fish for 1000 bucks but are ripping this guy....weird


sorry buddy but there is a difference in letting a fish get killed slowly and killing a fish in a instant..............


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Yea him trying to keep the fish alive and you being a greedy basterd. Obviously if you would kill your fish for money then you dont value there lives to much. So why would you care about this pacu???


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> Yea him trying to keep the fish alive and you being a greedy basterd. Obviously if you would kill your fish for money then you dont value there lives to much. So why would you care about this pacu???


Hey if you are trying to keep him alive then fair enough, but there is no need for name calling, i dont swear and attack people, you should respect peopel who respect you..........

maybe i have missed a pot about you keping him live, and the 1000 dollar post was hypothetical not serious...............chill there is no need to be argumentative toward others....

LOOk i love my piranha they are my babies and i would never kill them for money..................so chill.............

If you want him as a feeder then fine have him as a feeder, if yoo want to keep him then keep him, but if you wanna keep him then is he in a different tank to the P's..........................

i dont care what you do because it is your choice, have fun............


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok i apoligize man i just get worked up when people are contridicting thereselves, 
And yea i was wrong for calling you that and i apoligize.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

its cool man,


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

woooooo. its getting hot. be cool guys. hehehe

just an update. from the night i have posted the pics, my wife called me and she said that the pacu has already been eaten.

so it took 5 days for the 4" reds to finish a 6" Pacu.

its all finish.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm glad to hear he is finally out of his misery.


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> I'm glad to hear he is finally out of his misery.


yeah me too


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ronnie said:


> woooooo. its getting hot. be cool guys. hehehe
> 
> just an update. from the night i have posted the pics, my wife called me and she said that the pacu has already been eaten.
> 
> ...


5 days you left it in there? you cruel b*st*rd


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

Innes said:


> woooooo. its getting hot. be cool guys. hehehe
> 
> just an update. from the night i have posted the pics, my wife called me and she said that the pacu has already been eaten.
> 
> ...


5 days you left it in there? you cruel b*st*rd








[/quote]

tnx heh


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

at leat it has finlly ben eaten and put out of its missery................shame it took so long though...................its not nice for any animal or fish to suffer..............


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

ronnie said:


> woooooo. its getting hot. be cool guys. hehehe
> 
> just an update. from the night i have posted the pics, my wife called me and she said that the pacu has already been eaten.
> 
> ...


Well that's not funny...







!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> I'm glad to hear he is finally out of his misery.


+1


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Morpheus said:


>


agreed


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Exile123 said:


>


agreed
[/quote]
agreed x2

i dont dig sadistic experiments


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

haha?







is it really something to be proud about


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

maybe

and i didnt said its funny.


----------

